# Best bands for gypsy tabs.



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

What do yall usually use with gypsy tabs? I'm looking for some heavy duty rubber for my new heavy duty slingshot. Ott or ttf?

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I generally use tubes with tabs - either 2040s or 1632s.

But if your tabs are leather pouches or something like that (flat leather with a hole) bands work well.

Full looped 2040 would be a fair replacement for standard Daisy tubes at a regular draw length.

I use singles on my wrist-braced shooter, drawing to full butterfly.

Experiment and enjoy!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Tubes. Mainly OTT - but looking to do TTF version soon. Finding TTF way more stable for tabs as the point of force on frame is much lower.


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

I only use tubes with gipsy taps.
For heavy duty maybe 1745 fullloop!?
Haven't seen any flats on gipsytabs until now!


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I decided to go with 64 alliance bands and paratabs bc I am impatient and couldn't fine any leather lol. I'm gonna experiment with different styles on this frame

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Abenso said:


> I decided to go with 64 alliance bands and paratabs bc I am impatient and couldn't fine any leather lol. I'm gonna experiment with different styles on this frame
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


I'm looking forward to see some pictures!


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Put it together last night and have to work today. I'll report back with performance this evening. From the pouch it goes 2x2x2x3x3.























Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Shot some bigish (1") rocks today. Very satisfying thunk. Don't have a chrony but it had a good snap. Curious how 1" steel or perhaps some lead balls would do.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I wanna try to put double latex bands on here but I'm not sure how. I can put on tabs but than do how do I attatch the bands

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Shot some 1/2 steel nuts out of my newly made pouch. 4x3x3x2x2x2 very nice. But I would like to have something a little more in line with the ammo I have to shoot. I think the 64s would be good with lead balls or 1" steel but I don't have that.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Pic









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Why do you want to shoot 1" steel? Is that even possible?


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Anything is possible. Lol. I just want to see the different ends of the power/speed spectrum.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Abenso said:


> Anything is possible. Lol. I just want to see the different ends of the power/speed spectrum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


I beg to differ, but if somehow you are able to shoot it, you will probably be able to throw it with your hand faster.

Please film it of you decided to try it. There is a reason people don't shoot it.

Use 1/4" on the small spectrum and 1/2" on the large. That will meet most everyone's demands for variety.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

brucered said:


> Abenso said:
> 
> 
> > Anything is possible. Lol. I just want to see the different ends of the power/speed spectrum.
> ...


I'll take your word on it lol. What about lead shot sizes what do ppl shoot on the heavy end

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

So finally started getting some decent aim and I decided that I don't really like the 64s for heavy stuff. They seem slow. Has anyone ever tried looped flatbands or something like double flatbands on leather tabs.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Why don't you start off with some basic setups? TBG, Looped tubes, latex, 1/4" steel, 3/8" steel, some marbles etc.

Why are you wanting to shoot 1" and now looped flatbands which I didn't even know was a thing.

If you don't have any commercial frames (aside from wrist rocket), pick up a Scout or Torque or Ocularis shooter from SimpleShot for $20-40. It will be a good baseline or benchmark for what a DIY shooter should be able to do.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

brucered said:


> Why don't you start off with some basic setups? TBG, Looped tubes, latex, 1/4" steel, 3/8" steel, some marbles etc.
> 
> Why are you wanting to shoot 1" and now looped flatbands which I didn't even know was a thing.
> 
> If you don't have any commercial frames (aside from wrist rocket), pick up a Scout or Torque or Ocularis shooter from SimpleShot for $20-40. It will be a good baseline or benchmark for what a DIY shooter should be able to do.


Well all I have is a modded daisy and this one. I also am super broke and the wife's really only ok with it as long as it's cheap. I got some 3/8 ball bearings from work today. I only have die-cut black latex from ss. So I'm just trying to work with what I have.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Understood. But if that's the case and you can't budget $25 somewhere for a guaranteed amazing and versatile frame like a Torque, you may be best off playing around with your Daisy until you are able to buy one. It may mean skipping a coffee, beer or buying a lunch here or there, but it'll be worth it.

I fear you are going to end up getting discouraged or worse, injured.

Have you thought about making a natural from a tree fork? All you need is a knife and maybe some sandpaper. You already have some flats, elastics to tie to frame and ammo.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

brucered said:


> Understood. But if that's the case and you can't budget $25 somewhere for a guaranteed amazing and versatile frame like a Torque, you may be best off playing around with your Daisy until you are able to buy one. It may mean skipping a coffee, beer or buying a lunch here or there, but it'll be worth it.
> 
> I fear you are going to end up getting discouraged or worse, injured.
> 
> Have you thought about making a natural from a tree fork? All you need is a knife and maybe some sandpaper. You already have some flats, elastics fo tie and ammo.


Yeah I was thinking about that. I'm gonna hunt around my back yard for something decent. I used to be a boy scout so I'm pretty handy with a knife. I would love a torque I've looked em up before. Lol.

As far as the daisy I find attaching the flat bands to be problematic for some reason. Probably lack of experience. I can never keep everything even. Guess I just need to practice more.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Flatband looped on tabs.














Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Abenso said:


> Put it together last night and have to work today. I'll report back with performance this evening. From the pouch it goes 2x2x2x3x3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You, sir, win the internet today! Simple and genius. I often marvel at the ingenuity of slingers. Simple, functional, and most important... cheap.
Well done.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey Flatband, you ever consider waxing that wrap? Plenty of cheap (or even better, FREE) ways to do it.
Mix some mineral oil with some old birthday candles (at a very low heat) and when it cools rub it on the wrap. Put the whole thing in a plastic bag in your car for a day. Polish it with an old piece of 100% cottom while it is warm (a.k.a. an old sock). Repeat until grippy and smooth.

Also can you describe the biuld, please? I'd love to make one.


----------

